
Quadrotor Wheel Can Fly, Float, and Roll - eguizzo
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/iros-2013-quadrotor-wheel-can-fly-float-and-roll#.UnhE0kNvyjQ.hackernews
======
cmac2992
the precision of control on this thing is wild

